# [Bug]Unrequested Blue Tint on Contact Widget (Screen Shot Inside)



## Amphaeon (May 16, 2012)

Specs:
Samsung Galaxy Nexus VZW
Apex Rom v1.1.2
3.030 Lean Kernel

Description: I setup a couple of contact widgets after i first got this rom loaded and it was fine, I had all my major settings set before i created the widgets. Im now trying to add more to this screen and it seems like they get stuck with this blue tint... Idk why.... maybe i fubar something? I've tried to reboot after adding the widgets and that didnt help and it only seems to be this widget in particular... I put a previously made contact widget next to a recent one and they have the same pic. other is just tinted blue...

My opinion is that there is a problem with it recognizing that it has been placed on a desktop...

There have not been any other problems that I have experienced....

If worst comes to worst i can just wipe and restore.


----------



## Amphaeon (May 16, 2012)

Well... wierd thing... i got no reply so i reflashed apex v1.1.2(toro) and it has fixed my contact bug but my home button now dosent work.... its like its just a button with no action...


----------

